# Eigenschaften von Klassen dynamisch ändern?



## vop (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute

Kann man eigentlich die Eigenschaften einer css-Klasse dynamisch (z.B. mit JavaScript) ändern?

Also ich meine nicht, die Klasse eines Elementes an sich sondern die Eigenschaften der Klasse.

Hmm. ich glaube ein Beispiel ist hilfreich.

Gegeben Sei
div.sichtbar { display:block }
div.unsichtbar { display:none}

div.wechselhaft { display:block }

Nun ist es einfach einem Div mit einer bestimmten Id eine andere Klasse zu verpassen, so dass ein div von sichtbar in unsichtbar umgeschaltet wird.

Wie sieht es aber aus, wenn ich bspw. in einer Tabelle 100 divs habe? Sicherlich könnte ich nun durch eine Schleife iterieren und für jeden Eintrag die Klasse ändern.

Gibt es aber evtl. auch die Möglichkeit, von allen Divs der Klasse wechselhaft die Eigenschaft display zu ändern? Halt so etwa div.wechselhaft.display = 'none';
Wobei das eine Änderung für alle divs der Klasse wechselhaft betrifft?

vop


----------



## Gumbo (4. Juli 2005)

Nein, soetwas ist meines Wissens nicht möglich. Denn die Definition eines Stylesheet ist nicht wirklich Teil des DOM. Du könntest jedoch Simon Willsons äußerst innovative getElementsBySelector()-Methode ausprobieren und die CSS-Eigenschaften darüber verändern.


----------



## vop (4. Juli 2005)

Danke @Gumbo.

Ist immerhin schon mal besser als die Schleife selber zu programmieren.

Frage mich dennoch, warum sowas nicht möglich ist. Das wäre doch eigentlich sehr sinnig.
Nun ja.
Hat mir trotzdem sehr geholfen!

vop


----------

